
Unpaywall: An open database of 20M free scholarly articles - handpickednames
https://unpaywall.org/
======
elvinyung
Do I have to have the extension to use it? I don't see why this can't be
exposed in the form of a Google Scholar/Sci-hub-ish search engine.

